# What earphones can be bought for less than ₹.1000?



## Sarath (Jan 4, 2012)

I just need the names of earphones that you know of or are using currently which can be bought for less than a 1000 bucks. 

*Both earbud and IEMs*

This is for going into a new thread which will have a list of all IEMs available at an entry level. 

*Just list out all IEMs you know of that can be bought for less than 1k. Only the names. Price if available is even better.*​

I can't do this without your help so pour in your knowledge. 

Thanks.


(I hope I am allowed to post something like this, mods. Due to time constraints I cannot compile the list all by myself)
EDIT: I am now a MOD and have approved my thread


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

I m using Sound Magic PL21 bought @750
also PL30 is good & available under 1k


hey I found same topic thread created by u

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/150871-budget-earphones-buying-guide-less-than-1k.html

pls don't do that...

Mods: pls close one of the thread


----------



## Tarun (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

cheapest to the Costliest
JVC Marshmellow  oR creative EP-630 @ Rs.450
skullcandy JIB @ Rs.600  
Sound Magic PL21  @Rs 750


----------



## KDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

I am currently using Cowon SE2.. available for around Rs. 650! Got it free with my Digit Subscription. 



Zangetsu said:


> I m using Sound Magic PL21 bought @750
> also PL30 is good & available under 1k
> 
> 
> ...



He's collecting data from here to compile a list there. I don't think anything's wrong with it. Once the list has been compiled, this thread can be deleted.


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

Soundmagic PL11 & PL10, Meelectronics M2P also comes under 1k


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*



kunal.d said:


> He's collecting data from here to compile a list there. I don't think anything's wrong with it. Once the list has been compiled, this thread can be deleted.



but that can achieved in a single thread....


----------



## KDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

^^ Yeah.. May be. But, I think it will result in a lot of mess.


----------



## sukant (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

1.Meelectronics M2P
2.Brainwavz Alpha(saw some sale threads on TE sm time back for 400-500 bucks)
3.JVC Marshmellow
4.Creative EP-630
5.Soundmagic PL-11,PL-21/MP-21
6.Soundmagic PL-30 (slight above 1k)

There will be loads of philips,sony other IEM in that range but i am not aware of that .Flipkart is the best place to check the IEM of those brands .


----------



## Sarath (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

@kunal.d: Thank you for saving me words

@tensa zangetsu: Sorry for the confusion. 

@everyone: Thanks for the effort. A lot of IEMs that I am not aware of have been brought forth. 

Why 2 threads? 
*It is indeed unwise to have two topics deal with the same subject. But each one has a specific purpose:

This thread is purely to collect data to augment the main thread

The thread you pointed out "Budget IEM..." could also do the job but I intend to ask users to post a small review / feeback of their IEMs in that space. This will help in avoiding clutter and help me efficiently compile the list. 

Ofcourse after I have a suitable list I will ask the mods to kindly delete this thread to avert any confusion and any new suggestions will be done in the new thread. 

To sum it up the sole purpose of this thread is to compile a list for the main thread and in my case I knew of only 2 or three; not sufficient to help anyone judiciously*

If the thread is still deemed unworthy I have no qualms to see it being deleted. But I was going to request one of the mods for that in a day or two anyways once I had atleast 4-8 IEMs to work with. 


I have exams in another week so it is very difficult for me to do it all by myself.

Thanks to everyone who contributed.

..
.
..
.
..

Where do I get the prices from? I can't put speculative prices in a thread that has to be definitive.

I only know price of marshmellows from pristinenote.

Pls provide links if available

.
.
.
It's almost done  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/article-drafts/150871-budget-earphones-buying-guide-less-than-1k.html

Just need to add blank posts in the first page. Anyone know how to do that?


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

Hello all,
I already own a EP 630 which sound k for me...they gt some good bass but lack clarity in sound honestly...so on suggestion got a JVC marshmallows....the idiot sellet sent me a 2010  stock....thing is, the head phones are working...but with very less bass can say almost ZERO bass....can hardly hear that! But the clarity of sound is better....whats wrong....


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

One post, three threads? Why?


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*



Krow said:


> One post, three threads? Why?



cuz not everyone will see the same thread...wanted more opinions from good folks here as always....moreover am confused!


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

Please post in the most relevant thread. Posting the same thing everywhere is not the best way to get replies. I understand that you are confused. Please avoid that next time.

Call up the seller and tell him this problem. The Marshmallows are known to have good bass. You should get a replacement.


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

Sony MDR-G45 ~ Rs 890
Sony MDR-ED12LP ~ Rs 790
Sony MDR-EX50LP ~ Rs 990
And Many More...


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

Thanks for the thread Sarat. Even I was looking for a IEM under 1k


----------



## Sarath (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

Hey ajay, you had a thread with a similar request. Any suggestions I can add?



ricky641b said:


> Sony MDR-G45 ~ Rs 890
> Sony MDR-ED12LP ~ Rs 790
> Sony MDR-EX50LP ~ Rs 990
> And Many More...



Thanks will add it in due time


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

There are a few 'audio technica' iem's too. check out pristine note's website for the prices. I have heard the JVC Marshmallows' and Soundmagic - PL11,21 and 30.

My ranking as per overall quality are as follows:
PL21 (Overall performer although not as peppy as PL11, but very clear and warm)
PL30 (Superb soundstage but lack the main tadka - Bass)
PL11 (Awesome bass and peppy/fun sound)
JVC Marshmallows (Bass was good, nothing else to talk about)


----------



## Kiran26 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

Warranty issues are there for soundmagic i guess..


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: What earphones are available for less than 1000 rs?*

Marshmallow and EP630 comes in mind.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 23, 2012)

A friend of mine was saying that these are good Panasonic In-Ear Canal Earphone RP-HJE180E-K.
Any Idea?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

Not worth the money.


----------



## shuhailnp (Mar 3, 2012)

How is jays one earphone ?


----------

